# ...and we're on to Amitriptyline



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I was ready to give up and just keep the cats apart forever the other day. If I can just keep the kittens from charging past me when I open the door we'll be fine. But its getting harder and harder to do that and Tristan gets attacked as soon as Skylar sees him now.

I stopped her Prozac the other day... since I can pill almost ANY cat at work but can't seem to get one in my own, I was mixing it with her food. She'd eat most days, but hasn't been eating much of it the last few days. I just gave up.

On talking to my vet, we've decided to try her on Amitriptyline. And if that doen't work, maybe try Clomipramine. I still hate the thought of medicating her, but just want some peace around here. The Amitriptyline will be ordered on Monday and I should get it a few days later. Although the more I read about it, the more it seems the Clomipramine seems to work a little better, and can often be stopped with no problems coming back up. I may try that first.

Any experience with either medication for aggression? There's so much information about them in regards to spraying and other behavior problems, but not so much for aggression.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't know your story but have you looked into medical problems first? If a cat is not feeling well a lot of times they will act out.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't have any advice on the meds (other than the fact the Prozac didn't help Gigi, either), but I'm hoping this new one works.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I can't help with the medication, but Abby would always try to charge the door when I had her locked in my dining room. So, I put a low baby gate at the entrace, which I could just step over when I went in and out. Hypothetically, Abby could have jumped the gate... but since the door was only open as I was entering and exiting, I was easily able to nab her if/when she tried to jump the gate, which put an end to her escapes.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I've never had to give those kinds of medication to my cats (fingers crossed that I never will!), but I do wish you the best of luck in trying the new stuff. Poor Skylar.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Poor Skylar nothing! Its Tristan I feel horrible for. Poor thing can't even come into a room if she's in without being attacked from out of nowhere.

They've all had clean bills of health. And in a four cat house its just Tristan she singles out. Gets along well with Carson (who she practically grew up with) and even the newest addition gets nothing more than a growl or a hiss if she gets too close. She actively seeks Tristan out to attack him. 

Long story short, he's the only male in the house. It started just before he was neutered at around 6 months old (he's lived here since he was 6-8 weeks old) and they have gotten more frequent and more violent.

He's been put on Buspirone in hopes of coming out of his shell and turning on her, at least standing up for himself and fighting back. It has had no effect on him. He runs and hides at the sight of her and she keeps him pinned in corners and/or under furniture whenever she is in the same room.

I hate that it has even come to such medications, but nothing has worked. Flower essences, Feliway, etc. No change at all in her behavior.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I rescind my statement (I get kitties names mixed up sometimes, my apologies). Poor Tristan indeed, being terrorized and unable to live peacefully in his own home.  How old is he now? I can't believe Skylar hasn't accepted him in the long time you've had him. I can see why you've turned to medications to help. Sending all my positive energy your way in hopes that something works.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I can't give any sugggestions re those type of medications as I've never had to use them. As for charging the door, you can stop that. When you get to the door, before you open it turn your back to it. If your cats are right there ready to run and squeeze by you to get out, stand a few seconds and the minute one moves forward stamp your foot out in front of it, and say "stay" at the same time. Then back out the door. It works for me and hope it does for you too.

As for Skylar and Tristan.....it would be best to keep them separated since Skylar, for whatever reason, detests Tristan and that likely won't change. I had a situation like that one time. I couldn't even talk/pet to the timid one without her being attacked by her half-brother. Had to give her private attention out of sight and earshot from her bully. 
When they are in the same room, and Skylar goes after Tristan you should immediately go after Skylar with your feet stomping, and saying a stern "No!" and chase him away from Tristan. You have to make it clear to Skylar that attacking behaviour is _not_ acceptable and_ you_ don't approve. You have to be the "alpha" in this situation. Cats accept that. I had a torbie girl once that was like the "policeman", and when some of my other cats would get in a hissing-growling match, she'd step in and box up everyone's ears and that would break it up. They respected her as the bosscat in the house. When Skylar is in the presence of Tristan and behaving well, praise him. If Skylar starts to focus on Tristan, get his attention and make him focus on you (have treats in pocket), and reward him when he does with a treat or praise. It would certainly be better to modify Skylar's behavior if you can than having to medicate.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I hate resorting to medication but this has gone on for so long there is nothing else I can think to do. They have been living apart for a couple of months now I think. There is no time they are in the same room (except the previously mentioned times that did not go well).

Its not as simple as praising her for being in sight of him and not reacting... she's to the point of obsession. If she thinks he may be out in the house she actively seeks him out. As soon as she catches a glimpse of him she's locked on. 

The only times I could have them together was with food. I could feed them together or have kibble or treats to give them when in the same room. But within seconds of the food being gone it would start all over... although there were times I couldn't even get Tristan to come close (which says a lot as he is my food obsessed kitty) because he was so afraid of getting near Skylar.

I didn't think the Prozac had made a big difference in her personality until I had stopped giving it. She's been a totally different cat! Back to her happy, loud, purring and loving self. Its been so long since I've seen her really happy that I had forgotten how affectionate she really is. I think it was just the gradual build in stress around the house even before she was started on medication that had started with the personality change. I also assumed most of it was due to the cold - she's not as outgoing but will lay on top of me to keep warm.

Her appetite is always sort of an off and on thing. There are days she eats well, and days she wants nothing to do with food. Its normal for her (but also what makes it hard to keep her medicated, especially when I know the Prozac was a little bitter and made her food taste "off")

The past few days she's been eating everything in sight. She's not normally one for "people food" but will come up for a sniff of what I'm eating then decide its nothing worth her time and wander off. She has been obnoxious lately! On the counters every time I make food and climbing all over me when I have food. Rarely wants to eat any of it but still very nosey. 

I've decided to go with the Clomipramie. From what I've read there is usually about a week or so of personality change but they quickly come back to normal. And assuming it helps things, many people have had success keeping the good behavior habits once the medication has been stopped. I really just want something to chill her out a little so I can start working on the behavior modification and hopefully get them used to being in the same room. I keep saying I don't expect them to be friends, to like each other, to sleep together and cuddle. I just want them to work it out so they can live peacefully. I want Tristan to not fear her, and I want Skylar to stop attacking him. That's really all I'm hoping to accomplish here.


----------

